# Clean Check Backwater Valve



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Have any of you installed a Clean Check backwater valve yet? http://www.cleancheck.com/faq.htm


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Funny you should ask. We are installing one next week for the first time. We have it in the shop, pretty sweet set up. I guess it cost around 300 for a six inch one.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Indie said:


> Funny you should ask. We are installing one next week for the first time. We have it in the shop, pretty sweet set up. I guess it cost around 300 for a six inch one.


300 for the valve plus the 8" pipe riser and 4" pipe riser. I put one in just over a year ago for a nice lady that was selling her house, the old gate valve backwater valve in the basement was shot. So she opted for the clean check.

Well just got a call from the new home owner, she claims she had 2; of water back up in her basement. That her basement water closet was overflowing and the water was seeping from the lid of the old valve. Thing I find funny is there is a sump pump in the basement, so how did the water get 2' deep? I bet what happened is the power went out and the sump was seeping out into the near by floor drain which in turn caused a back up since the water leaving the house can not go anywhere while the check is being held shut by the city sewer backing up.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

According to the new home owner, she bought the house last year in June, and there where some huge rains back then too. She never had a back up then. So I am wondering what has changed. She is telling me the Clean check is not doings its job. I looked at it and the flapper is clean as well as the valve body, and it is in place and secured. So I am not sure what to tell this lady. She told me she is having the insurance adjuster come out tomorrow along with her lawyer.

I wonder what could be causing her troubles if the valve has done its job in the past and seems to be in operating condition still. Granted she never followed the manufactures recommendation inspection of the valve of every three months. But like I said the flapper and valve body look to be in good shape.


----------

